# Walk down Bothwell Castle



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Took Trigger down Bothwell Castle which is a nice walk along the River Clyde just a couple of miles down the road from us - he loved it

The Castle









Woodland leafy walk, love the autumn









Look mum I got myself a tree









Don't think for a minute you are gettin anywhere near my tree









The River Clyde looking tranquil









Boy scouts honour when i ran away into the woods i did not go near any mud!









At the end of the day i am a lap dog at heart


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics i love Autumn too shes gorgeous


----------



## GuyIncognito (Aug 26, 2009)

Been there quite a few times. I live directly over the river from it.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely pics,
michelle xx


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Was our first time down there, only lived here for 4 years so think we will make it a regular occurrence


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks a nice place to walk. :lol: at the muddy paws


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Lovely walk, what a lucky boy Trigger is


----------

